
Unable to email anyone from primary domain name; thanks Google Mail and G Suite - nemoniac
https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2019-October/103817.html
======
michal_a
Great writeup. I'm running an app that monitors social news sites like HN and
sends the matching posts to the user. Most of my emails are marked as
malicious, and my G Suite account was even blocked once.

